# Copella Apple Juice/Tropicana Orange Juice



## MandaC (10 Jan 2009)

Saw the next Lidl special offer brochure today and both of the above products will be on reduced price over the next couple of weeks.(not sure when it kicks in (15th?/18th?) ) 

Both currently retail at €3.69 in Superquinn/Tesco/Dunnes. (1 Ltr.)


----------



## rmelly (10 Jan 2009)

MandaC said:


> Saw the next Lidl special offer brochure today and both of the above products will be on reduced price over the next couple of weeks.


 
What price?


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Jan 2009)

Could be totally wrong but I think I saw the Tropicans on special in Dunnes @ 2.49 and I think its 1.75 litre.

Update:  See I'm no ordinary fool, just found this

*HALF PRICE*

Dunnes Fresh Irish Lean Mince Beef 800g
WAS €5.99 NOW €2.99






*HALF PRICE*

Dunnes Broccoli Crown 
WAS €2.99 NOW €1.49






*HALF PRICE*

Dunnes Fresh Irish Chicken Fillets 400g
WAS €9.79 NOW €4.89






*HALF PRICE*

Chicago Town Deep Dish Pizza 400g          
WAS €3.99 NOW €1.99






*HALF PRICE*

Tropicana Original / Smooth Style 1.75ltr
WAS €4.99 NOW €2.49






*BUY 1 GET 1 FREE*

Danone Actimel 12x100g
€5.59


----------



## rmelly (10 Jan 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Could be totally wrong but I think I saw the Tropicans on special in Dunnes @ 2.49 and I think its 1.75 litre.


 
I think they had this for a while before Christmas. They had 1 litre Dawn (not from concentrate) OJ for €2 for most of December. 

Innocent were giving away 1 litre of (not from cencentrate) OJ with every litre of Smoothie for much of December.

Plus I noticed today that Dunnes have the 4 pack Innocent smoothies for kids (4 x 180 ml) for €3 rather than €5 or more. (Not as good as the discount a few months before).

Dunnes also have 6 x 1.5 litre Deep RiverRock for €2.95.


----------



## MandaC (10 Jan 2009)

rmelly said:


> What price?



Sorry, doh,  both will be €1.99 for 1 Litre. 

Was in Superquinn today and went to get some Copella juice, it was  €3.69,  for 1L, so left it back - will wait for Lidl.  It had a sticker that it was price matched with Dunnes.

€2.75 for 1.75 litres of Tropicana in Dunnes is even better value - will try there.


----------



## emmt (12 Jan 2009)

Tropicana Orange Juice EUR2.20 in SuperValu Balbriggan yesterday


----------

